# Merlin C110 Works



## big wheel4300 (Mar 31, 2003)

Does anyone have info or feedback on the Merlin C110 Works frame or complete bike ? Can't find any reviews.
Thanks


----------



## gukachu (Oct 11, 2005)

i believe the Merlin c110 is just a rebadged Merlin Proteus. so you can look for info on that, but i didn't find much.


----------

